# 2010 Kawasaki Brute Force 750 doesn't have full power



## Broke_Force (Jun 2, 2016)

Ok guys i am at a complete loss. Here is some background, i bought a 2010 brute force 750 that spun a rod bearing and i put a hot rods crank in it with some new piston rings, slapped it all back together and it ran great... for a month. after parking it one night i came out the next day to go ride it and noticed it didn't have all of the power it had the day before (top speed went from 60-48mph). Nothing else was affected so i went on a planned ride the next day and top speed went down to 24mph. so after reading on here i figured it was a fuel pump (i also did spark plugs) so i bought one of those $20 dollar ones on ebay and that didn't fix it. i also cleaned out fuel tank, hose and injectors. a shop said to scuff up my clutch and try a new belt which also didn't work and didn't really make sense because it doesn't rev up fast. they claimed it had no codes either so i brought it home and bought a wiring harness off of a 09 (mine was in bad condition) and nothing has changed. it has an MSD fuel/ignition controller and the same thing occurs, it is snorkeled and has a clutch kit for 29.5 but is on stock tires. any help would be greatly appreciated, Thank you in advanced.


----------



## Broke_Force (Jun 2, 2016)

I also tried a cdi and nothing. Any ideas would be appreciated greatly.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Checked the coil voltages? Valve lash? Crank position sensor?


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Get a fuel pressure gauge and measure the fuel pressure. Thats the only way to know if your fuel pump is the culprit. It must be 43 psi or above or its gonna run bad. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Broke_Force (Jun 2, 2016)

Ok i will try that and let you know how it goes thanks


----------



## DlHedrick (Jun 9, 2016)

I also have had about 9 months of trouble with fuel pump replaced 2times with Kawasaki pumps and filters tired of that so I put a external car pump and filter and regulator from summit racing now will run about a minute and dies 
I am an old Vietnam vet just needing help
Any help is very appreciated


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Fuel injected bikes need 43 psi of fuel pressure. Is that set up for that?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Broke_Force (Jun 2, 2016)

Well i know im bad at updating but i think i found the problem. I did another compression test with it running on one cylinder at a time and the rear cylinder only turned out 84psi. The front was good, so time for some new cylinders. Thanks again for all the suggestions. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

